

Higher intelligence associated with "thinking like an economist" - grillmaster
http://bps-research-digest.blogspot.com/2010/11/higher-intelligence-associated-with.html

======
goalieca
People with higher intelligence are more likely to see the world analytically
as some complex (optimization?) system. People with lower intelligence will
just say "invisible hand" and "free market" and write articles about how
people who "get it" share certain political views.

------
Padura
Huh, I don't understand.There are so many economists with conflicting views.
Do they imply free market economists are smarter than the others?

------
bhoung
The research is probably accurate but not surprising for an economist to
discover this. Confirmation bias at work I suspect.

------
bhiggins
strange, I find many economists dogmatic and heartless.

